

The Architecture of Open Source Applications - javacodegeeks
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/06/architecture-of-open-source.html

======
softmodeling
Great book. I selected 15 wisdom pearls from the book (for those with no time
to read the full book): [http://modeling-languages.com/15-wisdom-pearls-
software-arch...](http://modeling-languages.com/15-wisdom-pearls-software-
architecture-aosa-book/)

~~~
unwind
Nice, but what's up with the random capitalization of words (example:
"Developers ARE happier AND MORE productive WHEN USING the tools they ARE most
familiar WITH."). I stopped reading after struggling through the first few
items.

~~~
softmodeling
Sorry about that. Now it is fixed (at least most of them). I had to do some
automatic updates of the underlying wordpress database and I guess that one of
them messed the capitalization. I'll need to explore what happened in more
detail.

